# New package today from Ratcliffe



## Ayreon (May 4, 2007)

Paphiopedilum Berenice (lowii x philipinense)
Paphiopedilum Rose Tapestry (Delrosi x micranthum)
Paphiopedilum Lynleigh Koopowitz (delenatii x malipoense)
Paphiopedilum Gloria Naugle (micranthum x rothschildianum)
Paphiopedilum Dollgoldi (rothschildianum x armeniacum)

plus, they sent me for free a 
Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum var esquirolei

What a great day


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2007)

What size is the Dollgoldi? Some of us are jealous..


----------



## Ayreon (May 4, 2007)

They were pretty small. Leaf span 18 centimeters... so I will have to wait a while. The Gloria Naugle and the Rose Tapestry were slightly smaller. The Lynleigh Koopowitz and the Berenice were blooming size.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2007)

18 centi = 180 MM = 7". thanx. BTW US Govt decided not to go metric.


----------



## Marco (May 4, 2007)

yeah you guys are lucky...i miss ratcliff they had great stuff


----------



## Ayreon (May 4, 2007)

NYEric said:


> 18 centi = 180 MM = 7". thanx. BTW US Govt decided not to go metric.



 I'm from Sweden so inches are not my strong side... but I thing 1 inch is about 2,5 cm.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2007)

25.3 mm/1.0 inch.


----------



## Ayreon (May 6, 2007)

Berenice.....hirsutissimum .... Lynleigh Koopowitz
Gloria Naugle....Rose Tapestry ... Dollgoldi


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2007)

Nice looking plants. Of course, I'm not surprised!


----------



## blueovalgal (May 6, 2007)

Nice photo and beautiful plants!


----------

